# H: Cadian Imperial Guard, W: $$$ or trade



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

if trading, I'll only accept Orks, Space Marines, Warzone Bauhaus Trooper's or Tamiya WWII German tanks in 1/35 scale.

50 Guardsmen
6 Ratlings
2 Commissars
1 Platoon Command Squad
1 Regiment Command Squad(with Jarren Kell and Ursarker Creed)
1 Priest
2 Ogryns
5 Psykers and 1 Warden
15 Stormtroopers
10 Veteran Guardsmen
1 Scout Sentinel
1 Armored Sentinel
1 Leman Russ
1 Valkyrie
1 Baneblade
1 Proxy Marauder Bomber(B-17)
1 Proxy Thunderbolt Fighter(B-25)
1 Chimera
1 Techpriest with 2 Combat servitors
2 Heavy Weapons teams(Autocannon and Lascannon)












Yes... I named all of these Guardsmen haha, and as for asking price, it's $310 plus S&H


----------



## jnaples33 (Dec 12, 2012)

*trade for imperial guard*

i have many space marines to trade for your imperial guard can u send me your email ill send you the pictures or how would u like to do this?


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, I have some Orks laying around I'm not using.


----------

